# Pen drilling vice question



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone use this vice from Pen State? i need to buy one but dont want to spend alot and this one is in th eprice range..

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/DRILLCENTE.html

comments, suggestions, any info on others that are good or bad..


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> comments, suggestions, any info on others that are good or bad..


I do not have experience with that clamp, but you asked for suggestions. 

After the pictures you posted of the work you did for the family member, I think you could easily make your own.

Just need a horizontal toggle clamp.

http://www.woodcraft.com/Catalog/ProductPage2.aspx?id=2004419&ProdId=8895&

A piece of scrap for the base. Glue another piece of scrap with a "V" cut out for the rear and mount another piece of scrap with a V cut out to the toggle clamp.

You can even cut some round plugs for where the drill exits and replace as needed.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

RusDemka said:


> Does anyone use this vice from Pen State? i need to buy one but dont want to spend alot and this one is in th eprice range..
> 
> 
> I just use wood clamps. The vice seemed too expensive for me.
> ...


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I too just use a wood screw.


----------



## Handplane (Nov 28, 2012)

I have never used a drill press for this. Turn the blank round between centers, then mount it in a spindle chuck, put a drill and chuck in the tail-stock of the lathe, low speed and feed slowly.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Handplane said:


> I have never used a drill press for this. Turn the blank round between centers, then mount it in a spindle chuck, put a drill and chuck in the tail-stock of the lathe, low speed and feed slowly.


Now that is a great idea.. ill have to try that tonight....


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I do turn them between centers and then use my extended jaws to drill them. However most of the time I just cut them square on the table saw and the put them directly into the jaws of my lathe.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

I used a wood clamps on the DP. I recently purchased a similar style from woodcraft because we had a lot of pens to cut. It was glorious. But if I didn't need a great deal of repetition on a large number of blanks I would have stuck with the clamps.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Mose said:


> I used a wood clamps on the DP. I recently purchased a similar style from woodcraft because we had a lot of pens to cut. It was glorious. But if I didn't need a great deal of repetition on a large number of blanks I would have stuck with the clamps.


Yeah, I have a hand held clamp I made up, but a lot of times the blank cracks towards the end, I was hoping these vices are designed to support it better..


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

If your cracking blanks, slow down your feed and back the bit out more often.


----------



## Mose (Dec 7, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Yeah, I have a hand held clamp I made up, but a lot of times the blank cracks towards the end, I was hoping these vices are designed to support it better..



I cracked a few blanks with the vice at first. The only reason I loose less blanks with the vice, and that margin is in all reality very small, is that I don't drill off center as often and come out the edge on the bottom. This usually came up with the the novice guys I entertain in the shop. 

I don't think the vice really changed my blow out ratio other than centering issue.

I also found that if I didn't back out and relieve the stress from debris I cracked more, at least that's what I thought.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Mose said:


> I also found that if I didn't back out and relieve the stress from debris I cracked more, at least that's what I thought.


The pen blanks are not very thick. I know the wood shaving can exert a lot of pressure.

I have only drilled thicker stock such as wine bottle stoppers, but I know that if I do not clear out the debris, the bit gets stuck. In this case the thickness is able to hold the stress, but it illustrates that the debris can easily compact in the hole.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

even though i have not turned my first pen yet it seems a simple wood screw clamp should work good or like others said why not make your own vice you have plenty of talent:yes::yes::yes::yes:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have a homemade vice I use to drill on the drill press. I find myself drilling on the lathe alot more these days though, its just more accurate. Ive been using a set of pin jaws on my chuck to hold the blank but if the blank isnt perfectly square, it can be tricky to hold. My plan is to buy a collet chuck and start rounding the blanks and then mountng them in the collet for drilling.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

That's everybody...


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

Made this hand held clamp works great still use it today (Cheap). copied form hut products. 

http://www.hutproducts.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0275


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Jeff4woodturning said:


> Made this hand held clamp works great still use it today (Cheap). copied form hut products.
> 
> http://www.hutproducts.com/prodinfo.asp?number=0275


Hey that's exactly what I made and use :thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Mostly I drill on the lathe now (I have the "pen drilling jaws" set for my PennState utility chuck).

If I've got to use the drill press, I reach for a wooden screw-clamp that I cut a couple of V notches into, and fix that to the drill press table with a quick-grip clamp.

IMO, a self-centering clamp is only useful if you're planning to drill several blanks of different sizes. And that particular one doesn't look as sturdy as some others I've seen, makes me wonder how long it would last before it stops centering itself.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

maybe a dumb question but would the pen blank not fit in the innermost part of the jaws on your regular jaws for bowl turning


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> maybe a dumb question but would the pen blank not fit in the innermost part of the jaws on your regular jaws for bowl turning


 Robert i think they are reffering to special jaws you put on your chuck for pen blanks.
Anybody know if these will fit the Nova G3 chuck or the woodriver chuck from woodcraft? i still have the woodcraft chuck and if these fit i can just convert it to drill blanks only,
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CJAWPEN.html


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

RusDemka said:


> Robert i think they are reffering to special jaws you put on your chuck for pen blanks.


yea i have a set of those but go look at your chuck
open it up and see if a pen blank could clamp inside 
am i gonna have to take a picture:furious:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> yea i have a set of those but go look at your chuck
> open it up and see if a pen blank could clamp inside
> am i gonna have to take a picture:furious:


with the jaws i have on my Nova right now, no it will not fit..:smile:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

ok :shifty:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

This is what I was talking about


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> This is what I was talking about


That would work only if the blank is perfectly square...work better with just two jaws maybe


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Doesn't matter of the blank is square. If the jaws secure it, the drill will drill in the center. You'll turn the out of square part off anyway.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

sawdustfactory said:


> Doesn't matter of the blank is square. If the jaws secure it, the drill will drill in the center. You'll turn the out of square part off anyway.


Good point


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

it just seemed like a really easy to drill them and it worked good for me


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> it just seemed like a really easy to drill them and it worked good for me


So your saying your getting ready to turn some pens??


----------

